# NISMO Parts



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

ok i was looking into some nismo coil over suspension the other day, and to my surprise they have a kit for the S13. But i cant find any info on the suspension beside the fact that its nismo and midway nissan parts have no f-ing clue what an S13 is or even better yet what coil over suspenion is <- LMFAO :dumbass: 

so if some can inform me on the NISMO suspensions that would be great. The only other suspenion i was looking into was the TEIN HEs mainly for the ajustability and the elctronic controll box.

 TEIN:1200+, NISMO:839 hmm strange

NISMO USA



EDIT: forget to mention i want all new bushings as well for my car, i ahve nno cllue on which ones i need, i would but i cant find a damn NISMO catalog anywhere.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

The Nismo S-tune (Street) coil overs are pretty much the same design and setup as the Tein Basic, No upper pillowball mounts, and no ride height or dampening adjustability. To be totally honest with you, i have never been able to find spring rates or anything of that sort for these coilovers. They also make the R-Tune (Race) coilovers as well which are 100% adjustable and come with upper mounts. Check them out at the link in my Signature. But you could also go with something like JIC flta-2 or Tein HE's....or e-mail me for other questions or concerns. [email protected]

-Alex B.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

> ...forget to mention i want all new bushings as well for my car, i have no clue on which ones i need, i would but i cant find a damn NISMO catalog anywhere.


As far as the bushings, get an energy suspension master bushing replacement kit...comes wit most of the bushings you'll need if not all..

-Alex B. :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

x0dyssey said:


> ok i was looking into some nismo coil over suspension the other day, and to my surprise they have a kit for the S13. But i cant find any info on the suspension beside the fact that its nismo and midway nissan parts have no f-ing clue what an S13 is or even better yet what coil over suspenion is <- LMFAO :dumbass:



They must have hired a bunch of n00bs or something then. Last time I was there Midway was the people to go to. ABC Nissan is one of the worst places to get parts from. They are so friggin slow 

But one question... why are you trying to buy performance parts from the stealership? That's about as smart as them not knowing what an S13 is.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> But one question... why are you trying to buy performance parts from the stealership? That's about as smart as them not knowing what an S13 is.


that was... the only place that i could find some nice NISMO parts at. but now that i have seen some other place that actualy have them im just gonna look around a bit more.

hmm whats with the no more that a 6.5" offset in the front?
Tein HE 

or is that just with both suspensiopn setups? wowo cant spell wrich now LOL


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

sixautoworks has tein he for 1180 shipped, but my friend has sent an email to em, they havent responded.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

courtesy parts has r-tune for $1500


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> courtesy parts has r-tune for $1500


That is for the S14.... Nismo only has S-Tune for the S13.. Performance Nissan sells them for $646.50.... We are the largest Nismo Distributor for the U.S. and Canada. But i would definitely reccomend the S-tune if you want a very basic coilover setup, otherwise the Tein HE's or even betterm, the JIC FLT-A2's.... Link to site in my Signature... Check it out.. NOT MAKING A COMMERCIAL POST...just giving advice. 

-Alex B. :thumbup:


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> But one question... why are you trying to buy performance parts from the stealership?


Lol....there is nothing wrong with buying parts from a dealership.
Performance Nissan is a seperate entity within a Nissan dealership and we have a fully operational tunning and installation shop. We sell all the big name brands just like all the mom & pop shops and still offer prices that usually beat theirs.... Not yelling at you Opium, just felt that your opinion is scewed and unjust. 

*venting* :waving:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

how about tein RAs. they look good but are they?


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> how about tein RAs. they look good but are they?


The Tein RA's are pretty nice coilovers, pretty aggressive and come with the all the good stuff like upper pillowball mounts for camber adjustment and they are both ride height and damper adjustable. Tein RA 
Other than those the JIC FLT-A2 are around the same price and offer about the same....Not sure if i could say that the Tein's are better than theJ JIC's orr visa-versa.....but, either way they are both really good. I would prolly get the JIC FLT-A2's JIC FLT-A2 

-Alex B. :thumbup:


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well i think soon i am gona get rid of my tein suspesion and get the JIC suspension


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

billyjuan said:


> Well i think soon i am gona get rid of my tein suspesion and get the JIC suspension


whatever you are gettin rid of, billyboy, be sure to hit me up on aim, let me know what's happening. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 29, 2003)

I have the spring rates on the S13 Nismo coilovers in Newton Millimeters, but not in lbt/in. The front spring rate is 520 N-mm and the rear spring rate is 373 N-mm. Hope this helps!


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, um, billyjuan, remeber how close i live. if your getting rid of teins, i could pick them up that day.


----------



## TuFoteeSX (May 16, 2004)

kaptainkrollio said:


> yeah, um, billyjuan, remeber how close i live. if your getting rid of teins, i could pick them up that day.


kaptain im bout to fly over there and give you broken fingers.


----------

